# Is there a way to separate Mic and Aux audio in OBS?



## Robertjm (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm relatively new to the whole OBS thing, so if the answer is obvious, I apologize in advance.

I came to the forums today because I'm having an issue with audio being sent from my Canon Vixia HF g30, via an Elgato Cam Link 4k to my MacBook Pro.

Camera has a mini-hdmi out, which connects to the Cam Link. I record with an sdCard in the camera, as well as in OBS. The sdCard had audio, while the captured video did not appear to. :-(

I opened my Sound settings on the MBP and snapped my fingers in front of the camera while still tethered by HDMI and recording in OBS. There was a noticeable, albeit faint, movement of the bars. I then played some music on my iPhone, and cranked it's volume up maximum while placing the phone in front of the camera. This time the volume was captured along with the video just fine.

I then conencted my Mac Mini to the external mic input on the camera (simulating what I do at church), and played a song in iTunes. Again, the sound came through just fine.  So, in my copy of OBS, the MBP's internal microphone AND Cam Link audio are being controlled by one slider. Is there a way to separate that into two audio inputs?

Robert


----------



## Robertjm (Jul 11, 2020)

so nobody spends the time answering, I found the Audio settings within OBS's Settings section, and was able to setup two sound sources on different inputs, and then silence the mic as I wanted to.

Leaving the question up in case anybody else ever comes here looking for the same question.


----------



## djsharkin (Jul 13, 2020)

Can you help me with setting the mic for obs. I tried but i can hear lot of background noise. I am using virtual dj with pioneer ddj 1000 controller and blackhole 16ch.  i can hear mic out clearly from my controller but in obs its not coming so i had to select mic separately and it comes with  background  sound. Is there any way ??


----------



## djsharkin (Jul 13, 2020)

You are right Robert i don't think member's respond to the queries in this forum.


----------



## Robertjm (Jul 27, 2020)

Perhaps I deserved that. :-) 

Sorry. But, I'm unfamiliar with the device you're talking about. But, I'll give it a try.

Go to Settings (lower right corner)
Select Audio tab

Within the "Devices" section what do you have?  For me, the Mic/Aux Audio 1 was set to a combination of the MBP mic as well as the Elgato capture card so it was combining the audio from both into one track, and then my recordings had whatever audio that the MBP's audio picked up.  I changed Mic/Aux 1 to "MacBook Pro Microphone" and Mic/Aux 2 to "Elgato Cam Link 4k audio" and then muted the MBP internal mic within my Audio Mixer. 

I suppose I could've just not programmed the internal microphone. But, you never know when you might want to record a tutorial using that mic, so figured it was better than not doing it, and then forgetting I'd left it off when it came time to record the tutorial. :-)

Hope that helped. But, if it didn't you might want to start a new posting so that it's not buried within mine. 

Good luck!

Robert


----------

